# Question about level meter kontakt script {SOLVED}



## Claud9 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I have written this script, the level meter works great but it stay in the horizontal position, why the "CONTROL_PAR_VERTICAL" command does not work?
Thanks in advance for any help!


```
declare ui_level_meter $level1
attach_level_meter (get_ui_id($level1),-1,-1,0,0)
move_control_px($level1,53,201)
set_control_par(get_ui_id($level1),$CONTROL_PAR_WIDTH,162)
set_control_par(get_ui_id($level1),$CONTROL_PAR_HEIGHT,2)
set_control_par(get_ui_id($level1),$CONTROL_PAR_ON_COLOR,9cc0000h)
set_control_par(get_ui_id($level1),$CONTROL_PAR_VERTICAL,1)
```


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2016)

You need to adjust the height and width accordingly.


----------



## Claud9 (Dec 14, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> You need to adjust the height and width accordingly.


thanks!


----------

